# Trying to restore a MK1 GTI, need window/door seals.



## Hammer_Man (Oct 20, 2001)

Help! I'd like to replace all the seals on my car eventually, but I cant seem to find them anywhere. Do any of you know of an aftermarket supplier of later model VW parts? All the restoration sites out there seem to only car about air cooled bugs.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Trying to restore a MK1 GTI, need window/door seals. (Hammer_Man)*

I've not seen anything aftermarket either. Not sure if they're even still available at the dealers. And good used ones are nearly impossible to find.









Good luck.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Trying to restore a MK1 GTI, need window/door seals. (Hammer_Man)*

You can still find some seals at the dealers but they are rapidly disappearing. http://www.veeparts.com has a wide selection of some but I can't say anymore than that with regards to quality/manuf.


----------



## Hammer_Man (Oct 20, 2001)

Yah, I'm looking for the weather strips for both doors, and the seals for the rear side windows. Veeparts told me they're working on getting them from the OEM manufacturer, and they put me on a waiting list. Hopefully it works out, because I'd hate to see so many of these cars scrapped because the windows cant be re-sealed.


----------

